# Y uno ni sabe lo que pasa en Chimbote....



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Algunas obras y proyectos.

Obra.....

*Óvalo de la Fraternidad*



















Proyectos.....

*Remodelación y cambio de piso - Plaza de Armas de CHIMBOTE*



















*Centro Cultural Municipal*



















*Mejoramiento de la Infraestructura del ESTADIO OLIMPICO MUNICIPAL *










*CONSTRUCCION DE ALAMEDA SANTA ROSA.*










*Alameda La Cultural*


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

aha, ojala se concreten todos esos proyectos pronto, nuestras ciudades necesitan YA despegar !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Interesante, bien por Chimbote, hasta ahora nadie se ha conseguido fotos de la nueva catedral, ojalá alguien lo haga.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

¡Qué bacanes tus renders, Chalaco! Se ven bien esas bermas verdecitas! Y ojalá que se construyan rápido los proyectos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Se ven bien los proyectos y no muy mamarrachos que digamos...como ese boulevard isla blanca que da verguenza..

Me alegra que se hagan este tipo de obras.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que buenos threads Chalaco, felicitaciones ah, me he sorprendido con estos renders, nunca antes los habia visto, el que mas me llama la atencion es el del centro cultural municipal y la alameda cultural. Creo que esto deberia ir al foro de proyectos tambien.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El estadio tambien va a quedar muy bien, una vez escuche que la bahía de Chimbote es un lugar privilegiado muy hermoso y que si hubiera estado en Brasil sería como Río, no lo conozco, pero alli tienen un gran potencial.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

se ve bacan el estadio.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

EXCELENTE THREAD!!!!!!! SOBRE TODO PORQUE CHIMBOTE ES ALGO OLVIDADO

MUY BUENAS NOTICIAS


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Bien el thread Chalaco, Chimbote esta cambiadno y stas son buenas obras q bien q Chimbote mejore. kay:
Y tmbn se ve bien el estadio.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

puxa te me adelantas chalaco y hiba a crear un tread con fotos del nuevo estadio de chimbote , buen aporte.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

algunos son muy buenos proyectos, estan chevres


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

que buenos proyectos para Chimbote, espero que todos sean una realidad muy pronto.


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

pues se ven bien !!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bueno, chimbote necesita mejorar y me parece excelente que se hagan obras de este tipo, cuando en un lugar se da prioridad al turismo creo yo, va mejorando más rápido ya que lo visual es lo que prima, así que si a chimbote le dan importancia en cuanto a turismo de hecho que le va a ir mejor ...aunque habría que ver qué hay en la ciudad que sea interesante


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Boulevar Isla Blanca










Bahia de Chimbote










Vivero Forestal










Playa Caleta Colorada










Playa El Dorado










Plaza de Armas


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

bueno, sí, tiene lo suyo


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

se ven buenos los cambios y proyectos, va a quedar kay:


----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

que bien por la gente de chimbote kay:


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Tienes razón Chalaco uno ni sabe lo que pasa en Chimbote jeje. Como dice Bajo esa bahía es privilegiada, con las caltetas e islas se ve bien chevre, ojala mejore y se potencie (nose si existe esa palabra) turísticamente.


----------

